# Has anyone been weighed when egg sharing?



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I know I need to get my bmi down, about a stone to go but I'm
Wondering if they actually weigh you when you are assessed for egg sharing? We are with the lister. So far they have asked for my weight and height on the forms.

Thanks guys


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

My BMI is quite high and I still egg shared x2 

Hope it all goes well 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

The lister never weighed me and my bmi was 29.9 so was right on the limit.

The new clinic I am at however have weighed me. Ive only got 8lb to go from 17lb.

Xx


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks guys, just wanted to know what to expect  fingers crossed I manage to she's some!


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I egg shared at the lister. They never weighed me either but my bmi is lower. Best of luck


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wasnt at the lister but i was weighed about 3 times during my egg share process xx


----------

